# 1.5 minutes of hard work !



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Found this while cruising YouTube.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

lol nice. good thing he had a blower!


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

give that guy a beer


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very Cool Video!


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

that's some funny **** right there! He deffinately deserves a beer or two.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

why not put the blower behind the car if you know you're going to get a blizzard...


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Could have been done that much sooner if he moved the blower in front of the car before the snow fell. That was deep snow.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

holy crap! time to invest in a riding lawnmower with a blower!


----------



## Ukisuperstar (Dec 12, 2009)

IC-Smoke;1198668 said:


> holy crap! time to invest in a riding lawnmower with a blower!


+1 but seems like he has a storage issue, but even enough space to get the walkbehind out


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

He could have cut that time down quite a bit if he turned the chute around and blew the snow going to and from the garage.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Dustball;1198722 said:


> He could have cut that time down quite a bit if he turned the chute around and blew the snow going to and from the garage.


Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## bryanR (Oct 19, 2009)

he could also get a plow and stay warm and not spend so much time outside blowing the snow around


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

BSDeality;1198288 said:


> why not put the blower behind the car if you know you're going to get a blizzard...


That is what I was thinking......Very cool video though......


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Cool video.



bryanR;1201573 said:


> he could also get a plow and stay warm and not spend so much time outside blowing the snow around


Depending on how much snow he gets annually, his driveway would become quite narrow unless he pushed the snow way onto the grass/side. A snowblown driveway looks so damn clean, like cutting a piece of cake.


----------



## CSaley (Jan 28, 2011)

just watching the clouds move got me captivated.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i watched that twice, thats pretty cool.


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

CSaley;1221661 said:


> just watching the clouds move got me captivated.


x2 I always like to watch time lapsed vids. That was pretty cool


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks like he needs to hire a snow professional. Cool video though.


----------

